# Mimic



## lowprofile300 (Sep 6, 2017)

I have been gone for a while, I took a few years sabbatical to come up with some new material. Anyway, enjoy.
*
Mimic*

I do not take lightly what I am about to tell you, however, it’s important that you bear witness. I have never been much of a story teller or a writer for that matter. This is a story about me. It doesn’t get more authentic than that; Journey with me into the mind of a serial killer. All of us are capable of killing someone with the proper motivation. Murder is not just a crime of lust or violence, after a while it becomes possession. The victim becomes a part of you, and you two are forever one…and the grounds where you kill them or leave them become sacred to you, and you will always be drawn back to them. In my early years, I considered myself an “amateur”, an impulsive killer, before moving into what I now term my “prime” or predator phase.

          For the record, it is not normal to go around killing people, but for me, it’s a passion, my murders are my life’s accomplishment. You are probably thinking, surely no one deserves to die, but let’s be honest, some people deserve to die. If you could kill them and get away with it, you probably would. It’s not creepy, just honest. Fact is, I have been killing for decades and getting away with it. As far as I am concerned, this world has an infestation problem, and it is people, and I am in the business of population control. There are way too many people, knock off a few and the universe won’t even notice.

          You ever heard the term prolific serial killer? Yea, I bet you have. Well, anyway so my other passion is stamp collecting, been doing it for as long as I can remember. The American Philatelic Society has a large membership, I belong to it, they are all about stamps, they trade them, sell them, old ones, new ones, rare ones, you name it. They have shows all across the country and they are international.  

          I never understood why some serial killers kill in their backyard; I prefer to not defecate where I eat. Its just common sense, you know what I mean. If you are killing close to home, you are leaving too many bread crumbs for the police and the FBI profilers, and given your proximity to the crime, you are making their job easy. If you want to remain prolific, don’t do that. Like I said before, its just common sense, also if you use a gun, your days are numbered, they will find you, just way too much evidence, with the ballistics and angle of blood spatter and all. What you really need is the element of surprise, and a weapon that leaves very little clue. I prefer using my hands mostly. After all, they are attached, and they have other uses as well, plus no one will ever suspect. 

          Also organization is the key, you need to be calculating, and an extensive knowledge of law enforcement methodologies is a must, to elude identification and capture. It is important that your crime scenes are distributed over a large geographic area. I once raised my victim count to over 25 before it became clear to the numerous investigators in widely dispersed jurisdictions they were hunting the same serial predator, then I stopped for a year or so, just to throw them off. My assault methods of choice still remain strangulation and occasionally blunt trauma, two relatively silent techniques that can be accomplished with common household items. As a “meticulous researcher”, I would explore my surroundings in minute detail, looking for safe sites to seize and dispose of victims. I exploit my skill in minimizing physical evidence. For example, I would remove and later burn victims clothing or deposit them in a Goodwill Industries collection bin to minimize the chance of leaving trace evidence at the crime scene that could implicate me. Do I feel guilt? Guilt doesn’t solve anything, really, it hurts you…I guess I am in the enviable position of not having to deal with guilt. I was once told that a true psychopath is without remorse or empathy at all. Hmm, I guess so.

          I can usually spot a potential victim in a crowd, or across a room, it’s just something about them that draws me to them, I can’t for the life of me place a finger on it. Sometimes it’s the way they walk or the way they talk. Other times it’s just their demeanor, it’s like they are holding up a big sign with the words, "Victim looking for a crime scene". They stick out like a sore thumb. Once I find a victim, I will stalk them for a few hours or days, depending on how I feel. It’s an exhausting process really, but one that I savor. I mean I could easily scoop them up and get it over with, but that will ruin it all, there is no fun in that, plus it just wouldn’t feel right, you know what I mean. The planning, the preparation, and the eventual execution all the way down to the actual time of death when you stare into their dying eyes, your face a few inches from theirs, as you feel their fading breath on your skin, the adrenaline rush you get at that moment when you are so amped, frankly words do not do justice to that feeling. You really have to be in the moment to know what I am talking about, seriously. 

          So I started off saying that I don’t like people and I don’t. Most sociopaths are antisocial and often not violent, they are reckless and manipulative to get what they want, they typically have a conscience, but it’s weak. A psychopath on the other hand, doesn’t necessarily have to be antisocial, and has a natural propensity for violence which they can control. At worse, they are cold, calculating killers, at best they are skilled at climbing their way up the corporate ladder, even if they have to hurt someone to get there. While the sociopath and psychopath lack empathy, the ability to stand in someone else’s shoes and understand how they feel, it’s the psychopath that has a lesser regard for others. Psychopaths can be intelligent, charming, and good at mimicking emotions. They may pretend to be interested in you, but in reality, they probably don’t care. They are skilled actors whose sole mission is to manipulate people for personal gain. Sociopaths are less able to play along, some experts see sociopaths as “hot headed”, who act without thinking. Psychopaths are more “cold hearted” and calculating. Recent research suggests a psychopath’s brain is not like other peoples, the differences can even change basic body functions. For example, when most people see blood or violence in a movie, their hearts beat faster, their breathing quickens, and their palms get sweaty. A psychopath has the opposite reaction. She gets calmer. I get calmer.

“You sure you got everything hun?”
“Sure do babe”
“Alright have a safe flight, and don’t forget to call”
“Do I ever?” I said with a smile.
Oh, that was my hubby Doe, Jeremy Doe, seeing me off at the airport. My name is Jane. Jeremy and I and our two boys both in college, live in Clear Lake, Steuben County, Indiana, a small town, population 340. There is Michigan State to the north and Ohio to the east, both perfect hunting grounds for yours truly. Tonight I am flying to Quincy, Illinois, population 40500, for the weekend. There is a stamp collecting convention in town, and I plan on being there, at least that’s the cover story I gave Jeremy. I have decided to expand my hunting grounds.


----------



## escorial (Sep 7, 2017)

very direct without much emotion and the detail gives it that stand offish approach...I so liked this..the voice was very strong and the attitude just flooded out..cool


----------



## lowprofile300 (Sep 8, 2017)

escorial said:


> very direct without much emotion and the detail gives it that stand offish approach...I so liked this..the voice was very strong and the attitude just flooded out..cool


 
I am glad you appreciate what I was trying to achieve. There were some inconsistencies that I had to fix. I think I caught them all.


----------



## SueC (Sep 12, 2017)

This was like a stream of consciousness writing. Your thoughts occur, you put them down. Very convincing and chilling to say the least. The distance you create is awesome! 

Technically, however, I think you might have even more impact with your words if you employed more effective punctuation. For example, your first sentence, "I have never been a story teller or a writer for that matter, frankly I don’t even like people, I barely tolerate them." I think there would be more punch if you use periods instead of commas. There are several areas like this. And, in my mind anyway, there doesn't seem to be a correlation between the sections of the sentence. What does not being a story teller have to do with disliking people? 

Your second sentence, "If I am going to tell a story, I would rather it be as authentic as possible so why not write about myself," might work better as your first sentence instead because you say you are going to tell a story, and then your second sentence qualifies your effort by saying that you are not a story teller. 

Don't worry, I'm not going to talk about each sentence. Ha ha. The overall effect is, as I said, very chilling. I BELIEVE you are writing about someone who murders people - population control - and I am impressed. No redeeming value at all.  You have a great ability to get to the heart of a killer and it's almost painful to read. And then end! It's a woman and that blew me away. Good job.


----------



## lowprofile300 (Oct 13, 2017)

SueC said:


> This was like a stream of consciousness writing. Your thoughts occur, you put them down. Very convincing and chilling to say the least. The distance you create is awesome!
> 
> Don't worry, I'm not going to talk about each sentence. Ha ha. The overall effect is, as I said, very chilling. I BELIEVE you are writing about someone who murders people - population control - and I am impressed. No redeeming value at all.  You have a great ability to get to the heart of a killer and it's almost painful to read. And then end! It's a woman and that blew me away. Good job.



SueC, Thanks for taking the time to look at my work. I totally agree with you. You are right. This will make a great prologue to a real story with dialogue, of course. I will go back and look it over and see if i can come up with a story. Thank you again.


----------



## Tbird0000 (Oct 25, 2017)

A good read. I haven't logged into this site for a year or 2 and your passage caught my eye. Me personally, I enjoyed the "punchyness" of it. It made me think of Dexter. For a second there, it even had me feel like I was reading a manual or something. I was thinking "HMMM... There is that one guy the gets under my skin" LOL. Keep it up. I hope to start contributing again to this site in the near future.


----------



## lowprofile300 (Dec 20, 2017)

Tbird0000 said:


> A good read. I haven't logged into this site for a year or 2 and your passage caught my eye. Me personally, I enjoyed the "punchyness" of it. It made me think of Dexter. For a second there, it even had me feel like I was reading a manual or something. I was thinking "HMMM... There is that one guy the gets under my skin" LOL. Keep it up. I hope to start contributing again to this site in the near future.



Yes, i am a big fan of Dexter, and i have to admit there is a bit of inspiration in there somewhere.:cocksure:


----------



## meghanwithanH (Jul 30, 2018)

I love this and what a twist that the narrator is a woman. I hope to read more soon.


----------



## meghanwithanH (Jul 30, 2018)

I have to agree with this. I really enjoyed the story but it’s a little too comma-heavy for me. Semicolons would be perfect in several instances here.


----------



## lowprofile300 (Jul 30, 2018)

meghanwithanH said:


> I have to agree with this. I really enjoyed the story but it’s a little too comma-heavy for me. Semicolons would be perfect in several instances here.



Thanks for the feedback meghanwithanH. I will clean that up.


----------

